# Cant stop crying today



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry for the me me me post but desperate for some comfort today. Got my third BFN on Friday and have been coping really well til today. My AF started with a vengeance this morning plus I have a really really bad head cold. Just feel totally rock bottom, off work and in bed. DH went back to work this morning too.

Feel like the people I have to talk to about this are becoming fewer and fewer. My big sis is pg, my IF friend is now pg and I don't want to go on and on about it to the IF friend I do have, I mean it's not very encouraging is it??

I know we want to carry on and tx again asap but I am so so scared of doing ity again but so so scared of not. Feels like I'm on a rollercoaster that I just can't get off. 

Any advice for pulling myself together anyone?
Clo    XX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi hun, just want to send you a big   it's so [email protected] when tx fails. give yourself time to grieve and then i'm sure you'll pick yourself up and get on with next tx   but in the mean time spoil yourself and remember we are all here for you to talk to anytime you need us  

pam xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Clo,

Don't really have any advice for you, except for just be really kind to yourself and let yourself by upset/angry if it helps you.

Just wanted to send you a big   .

Take care darling,

Nix. xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi hun

Just wanted to send you a big hug.  It hurts so much when you have a BFN i know, plus feeling poorly doesnt help either, but just take it easy and look after yourself.

Thinking of you 

xx


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks ladies XXX I guess the only thing to do is take each day as it comes - again!!


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Clo

I am so sorry that you have got a BFN honey.     I know how it feels. I got my BFN yesterday and I just couldn't stop crying. Take it easy and look after yourself.  

Take care Clo

Lynn xxx


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lynn Thanks for your message. I'm so sorry about your BFN too, it must be so horrible to have a taste of a BFP only to have it snatched away. It's just such a cruel business all this. I guess we both have to try and look forward to the next try and let ourselves grieve for a while, eh?

Take care love
Clo XX


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Clo

Thanks for your pm hun and so sorry I didnt get back to you yet...Am so sorry you are feeling so terrible.
Think it is really important to grieve your loss. You sound like a strong sensible woman and you know the pain will ease off but getting through it is god awful.
If you want cheering up you are more than welcome to come over to my place and meet  ugly betty..I will buy you a cup of tea. the weather is amazing and hot!
If you dont feel like the company of a stranger (wouldnt blame you) go for a little walk on the sea front..have a glass of wine tonight with DH and rent a feel good film...small comfort I know but just be kind to yourself sweetie.
PM me anytime
loads of love
pobby xxx


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Awww would love to meet Ugly Betty! But I have the worst head cold ever so I aint going nowhere apart from my bed!

Perhaps another time though.

Thanks love
Clo XXX


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

No probs Clo
you get well soon honey! thinking of you xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi BB

Sorry to hear you are feeling so down, BFN's are such b*llocks     Remember all those hormones are racing round your body too, so that won't be helping, hun.  You might be on a rollercoaster ride at the moment, but we are all there with you - you're not alone, remember that.

Nora
xxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Sorry to hear of your BFN.  We've just had our third BFN and it hurts.  GP has referred me to a councellor for someone to chat to.  Perhaps that might help?  We are now working on the theory that persistence will pay off in the end.  As you've said, a day at a time but maybe a councellor would help.

Tracy xx


----------

